# Anyone hunt the Corps land on Clarks Hill?



## chunt115 (Oct 1, 2009)

Has anyone hunted the corps lands on Clarks Hill Lake (J. Strom Thurmond if you live outside of GA)?  Not the WMA but the corps lands.


----------



## jbriley (Oct 1, 2009)

I did a few years ago.
Shriver creek , greys creek, Dozier branch, lyoyd creek
Murrey creek and some others.
There are some good areas if you are willing to put in some homework. I am know in a club in burke county and have not hunted those areas in about two years.


----------



## chunt115 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks.  Hunted rousseau creek some last year and this year.  Was thinking about lloyds creek, or the area around White Rock.  Were there a lot of people hunting it 2 years ago?


----------



## jbriley (Oct 4, 2009)

chunt115 said:


> Thanks.  Hunted rousseau creek some last year and this year.  Was thinking about lloyds creek, or the area around White Rock.  Were there a lot of people hunting it 2 years ago?



when i was hunting  them, there would be a lot of folks on opening day of gun season. after a few weeks there was not much pressure from other hunters.


----------



## jeddie (Nov 26, 2010)

are there any special rules for the corp land.. I have tried calling and looking on line but have not got any answers.


----------

